# Are you good with old symbols/archetypes/gods/etc.?



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

That part on his chest makes me wonder if it is Lucifer.


----------



## tiki (May 11, 2014)

Probably it is not a Hindu god its all I know.


----------

